# New to Planted Tanks



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

I am considering adding live plants to my tank. I have never messed around with live plants. Any feedbank, tips, ideas, and advice would be helpful.

I have a gravel substrate. My tank is almost through cycling (I won't be adding anything new, fish or otherwise, until it's completely done).

Current fish and tank size are listed in my signature.

*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends really on how much you want to put into it.If you want lowlight,then slow growing plants will do fine.Java fern,java moss,anubias crypts and some swords will do fine.I would do tons of readng on lowlight lowtech setups.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Your fish will limit what kind of plants you can have. They are too aggressive and thrash around too much. Your plants will be eaten or destroyed from the thrashing.*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

^ x2 You are pretty limited with your stocking list but still will be able to use some.

You should be able to use Java Ferns, some larger crypts, select swords and Anubias.


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone - I will look into the aformentioned plant varieties that will work with Cichlids.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

agree.

but all is not lost.

If you could add a tank partition say 3" from your back wall, the plants could grow protected in the area between the partition and wall.

my .02


----------

